# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσοί στην οικογένεια των lovebirds.

## lagreco69



----------


## Oneiropagida

Πραγματικά δεν χορταίνω να τα βλέπω!!!!!!! Σε κάνουν να λες θέλω και άλλο!!!!!! 

Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## moutro

Από όσους νεοσσούς έχω δει... νομίζω ότι τα αγαπησιάρικα κάνουν τα πιο ωραία μωράκια??? Τα κοκατίλ είναι σαν δεινοσαυράκια, τα καναρινάκια είναι ένα ζωάκι όλο στόμα που κουνιέται... αυτά εδώ έχουν κάτι ολοστρόγγυλα κεφαλάκια και ένα συνδυασμό αυτό το απαλό ροζ με το πράσινάκι που αχνοφαίνεται... Ναι, είμαι σίγουρη τα lovebirds είναι οι πιο όμορφοι νεοσσοί!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω ολλους!!! να και μερικες ακομα.

----------


## andreascrete

Να σου ζήσουν....σαν σοκολατάκια μοιάζουν μέσα στο κουτί που τα έβαλες! ::

----------


## mitsman

Πανεμορφα ενα προς ενα..... πραγματικα ομορφα!!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Να χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου ειναι κουκλακια αλλα και η μαμα δεν παει πισω κουκλαρα και αυτη

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ολα τους σκετες γλυκες!!!!
Να σου ζησουν και καλη συνεχεια!!!Εινα πραγματικα εκπληκτικα και για ζουλιγμα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

Να χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου!!!!!!!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!! ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω, τι όμορφα πουλάκιαααα!!!! Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μεγαλωσαμε και εμεις!!!

----------


## chosen

Να σου ζήσουν τα αγαπημένα σου!

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν και ειναι πανεμορφα...να τα χαιρεσαι...!!!! :Love0007:

----------


## svevo30

Πολύ όμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Athina

Πως μεγάλωσαν αυτά!!!
Αρχίζουν και γλυκαίνουν σιγά σιγά!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα γκριζοπράσινα κεφαλάκια σου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Panosfx

Πανεμορφα ειναι φιλε μου!Φατσουλες ολα τους!
Μοντελα ομως,ποζαρουν με τετοια ανεση στον φακο!

----------


## kaveiros

Πω πω πω ομορφιές. Φαντάζομαι τι χαρά θα έχεις :Happy:  Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ!!! απιστευτη και μεγαλη η χαρα μου!!! οπως και η ευθυνη μου!!! για να μεγαλωσουν σωστα.. :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα τεσσερα αγγελουδακια!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι 5! φιλε Σεραφειμ. σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! τα 2 ειναι αγκαλιασμενα και δυσκολο να διακρινεις τωρα που το βλεπω και εγω!!

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη.... ειναι πανεμορφα.... με υγεια ολα τους παντα!

----------


## ananda

τι όμορφα!!!
Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κουκλάκια.

----------


## daras

υπεροχα!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Υπεροχα ειναι σκετη γλυκα ειναι ολα τους να τα χαιρεσαι :Love0007:

----------


## Kyriakos

Ψάχνοντας και διαβάζοντας στο forum είδα τα πιτσιρικάκια σου! Είναι απίστευτα!! Φατσούλες σκέτες. Και η μαμά τους είναι ίδια με τη δική μας! 
Ζηλεύω... 
Να σου ζήσουν  :Youpi:

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! Κυριακο ναι ειναι ολοιδια οπως και ο μπαμπας τους ειναι ιδιος με το αλλο το δικο σου. 
τα δυο τα πρωτα που εχεις στο θεμα σου, οχι το υβριδιο.

----------


## lagreco69



----------


## stelios7

πω πανεμορφα ειαι τα μικρα σου!!!!

----------


## svevo30

Πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά, να τα χαίρεσαι, ποσο είναι τώρα;

----------


## koukoulis

Τέλεια

----------


## Jonny

Υπέροχα γλυκύτατα, να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Panosfx

Πανεμορφα πλασματακια!Σαν λουτρινα ειναι!
Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε μου και παντα υγιεστατα!

----------


## Budgie

Τι ομορφα και γλυκα είναι !!!! Να τα χαίρεσε !!!! Με υγεία τα κουκλιά σου !

----------


## ananda

πολύ όμορφα Δημήτρη ...να σου ζήσουν και πάντα με υγεία !

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μπεμπονια πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## μαρια ν

πΩ ΠΩ  τι ομου ρφα μωρακια ειναι αυτα ειναι γλυκα να σου ζησουν ,τα 2 ειναι peachface τα αλλα τι ειναι?

----------


## lagreco69

> Πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά, να τα χαίρεσαι, ποσο είναι τώρα;




 Ειναι 43, 40, 39, 36 και 32 ο βενιαμην!! εαν και δεν ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι!! ειναι ολα πολυ ηρεμα και θελουνε συνεχεια να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι και να τους κανεις χαδακια!!! τωρα που γραφω ειναι ολα επανω στο γραφειο μου, τα τρια επανω στην οθονη του pc το ενα παιζει με τα ηχεια και ο μικρος μολις ανεβηκε στον ωμο μου.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostakos

Φανταστικά φτατοθλίνια... να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## μαρια ν

Δημητρη γραφαμε ταυτοχρονα τα μηνυματα τα 2 ειναι peachface αλλα μικρουλια τι ειναι?

----------


## lagreco69

> πΩ ΠΩ  τι ομου ρφα μωρακια ειναι αυτα ειναι γλυκα να σου ζησουν ,τα 2 ειναι peachface τα αλλα τι ειναι?



Τα δυο ειναι Agapornis roseicollis roseicollis σαν τον πατερα τους!! και τα αλλα τρια θα μοιασουν πιθανον στην μητερα τους που ειναι Agapornis roseicollis catumbella εκτος και εαν βγαλουν μετα την πρωτη πτερορροια τους καποια αλλη αποχρωση.  :Big Grin:

----------


## μαρια ν

ειναι φανταστικα πολυ ομορφα δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο χρωμα ,δηλαδη αυτα ζευγαρωνουν με peachface και τα μικρα δεν ειναι υβριδια?

----------


## lagreco69

> ειναι φανταστικα πολυ ομορφα δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο χρωμα ,δηλαδη αυτα ζευγαρωνουν με peachface και τα μικρα δεν ειναι υβριδια?



Γιατι να βγαλουν υβριδια? και τα δυο ειναι Agapornis roseicollis!! στην επιστημονικη τους ονομασια τα λεμε ετσι. οπως και επισης κοινως τα λεμε peach faced lovebird!!

----------


## Athina

Μας έλειψαν τα κουκλιά!
Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!

----------


## lagreco69

> μας έλειψαν τα κουκλιά!
> να τα χαίρεσαι δημήτρη!



εμενα να δεις πως θα μου λειψουν αθηνα οταν θα ξεκινησω τις διαδικασιες για να τα υιοθετησουν καποιοι καλοι ανθρωποι!!! 
αλλα τουλαχιστον θα μεινει ο βενιαμιν στην lovebird παρεα μας!! σε ευχαριστω!!! :d

----------


## μαρια ν

> Γιατι να βγαλουν υβριδια? και τα δυο ειναι Agapornis roseicollis!! στην επιστημονικη τους ονομασια τα λεμε ετσι. οπως και επισης κοινως τα λεμε peach faced lovebird!!


Ax δεν το ηξερα ειναι κουκλια εγω νομιζα οτι peachface ειναι μονο οτι εχει ροδακινι κεφαλι ανεξαρτητωσ το υπολοιπο σωμα σορρυ αλλα δεν το ηξερα ευχαριστω για τηνδιευκρινησει
και για αλλα μια φορα εχω να σου πω πως ειναι πανεμορφα και να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## lagreco69

> Ax δεν το ηξερα ειναι κουκλια εγω νομιζα οτι peachface ειναι μονο οτι εχει ροδακινι κεφαλι ανεξαρτητωσ το υπολοιπο σωμα σορρυ αλλα δεν το ηξερα ευχαριστω για τηνδιευκρινησει
> και για αλλα μια φορα εχω να σου πω πως ειναι πανεμορφα και να τα χαιρεσαι



Παρακαλω!! και σε ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## nikolas

πολυ ωραια ολα σου τα lovebird αλλα αυτο τα σπαει.για τα υπολοιπα οταν ερθει η ωρα τους να υιοθετηθουν εγω εδω ειμαι!χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

λατρεύω τιρκουάζ αποχρώσεις στουσ παπαγάλους!  είναι τα μικρά!
όχι δεύτερα έρχονται μετά της μαρίας :d

----------


## COMASCO

να τα χαιρεσαι δημητρη!!!ειναι πανεμορφα...παντα με υγεια...

----------


## lagreco69

σας ευχαριστω ολους!!! για τα καλα σας λογια!! :d νικολα τι περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## Kyriakos

πανέμορφα τα μικρούλια ... και ζουζούνια μου ακούγονται.. να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## nikolas

Αθηνα Δημητρη, αμα ενδιαφερεσε μπορεις να το στειλεις με το κτελ(βεβαια θα ειναι λιγο ταλαιπωρια)αλλα πιστευω πως αξιζει ο κοπος.

----------


## kaveiros

Κουκλάκια ένα κι ένα. Εύχομαι όλα να έχουν καλές τύχες και να είναι ευτυχισμένα :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Αθηνα Δημητρη, αμα ενδιαφερεσε μπορεις να το στειλεις με το κτελ(βεβαια θα ειναι λιγο ταλαιπωρια)αλλα πιστευω πως αξιζει ο κοπος.



Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση Νικολα να βαλω το μικρο σε εναν χωρο χωρις υπαρκες οξυγονο!! και που ειναι διαμορφωμενος μονο για βαλιτσες. εστω και για 2 ωρες!! θα ειναι μαρτυριο για αυτο!! εαν επιβιωσει πρωτα.

----------


## nikolas

συμφωνω αν και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα μεχρι που να πιασουν για τα καλα οι ζεστες. Αλλα πιστευω πως αξιζει ο κοπος.

----------


## lagreco69

> συμφωνω αν και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα μεχρι που να πιασουν για τα καλα οι ζεστες. Αλλα πιστευω πως αξιζει ο κοπος.



Νικολα δεν διαφωνω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο!! αλλα εαν ψαξεις στο internet σχετικα με θανατους ζωον που σηνεβησαν κατα την μεταφορα τους με λεοφωρειο σε αποσκευες θα βρεις παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις!!! απο σεπτεβρη με το καλο και την επομενη γεννα, εγω ανεβαινω συχνα αθηνα! για να βλεπω την ανιψια μου. θα σου φερω ο ιδιος ενα τοτε, εδω θα ειμαστε δεν χανομαστε!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## moutro

Ειναι κουκλάκια τα μικρά σου να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη Ζωγραφιζεις... να τα χαιρεσαι!!! ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ περιποιημενα...
Τετοια πουλια ειναι ανεκτιμητα για εμενα!

----------


## marlene

*Εεεε... Τι..? Έτσι θα μας αφήσεις...?? Καμία φωτό ακόμα από τα μικράκια δεν έχουμε....????*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lagreco69

Εδω ειμαστε!!! τα δυο μας μειναμε με τον μπαμπα. τα αδελφακια μας πηγαν σε αλλες οικογενειες!! 






Λιγη εργενικη σκονη στον καθρεπτη! να με συνχωρεσουν οι κυριες του forum  :Happy: 












Μπαμπα!! αυτος ο τζουλουφακιας με κοιταει καπως!!!! λεω να την κανω σιγα.. σιγα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ολα τους ειναι κουκλακια!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μπουμπουκάκια μπλε....!!!!!!** Λιώνωωωω λέμεεεε.....!!!!!

χεχεχεχεχχχ... Τρόμαξε το παιδί από τον Τσουλουφάκια....!!!!    *

----------


## mariakappa

το αγαπημενο μου χρωμα στα lovebirds... να σου ζησουν οι μπλε φατσες αλλα και ο τσουλουφης. ::

----------


## Athina

*Γλυκοφατσούλες!!!
Μεγάλωσαν, ομόρφηναν...τι άλλο θες τυχερούλη? *

----------


## lagreco69

> *Γλυκοφατσούλες!!!
> Μεγάλωσαν, ομόρφηναν...τι άλλο θες τυχερούλη? *



Θελω μια τεραστια κλουβα πτησης για τα μικρα μου!!! χα χα χα χαα!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ακομα μερικοι lovebirds νεοσσοι στην οικογενεια μας!!! σας τους παρουσιαζω, ειναι 3 και 2 ημερων και ο βενιαμην της παρεας ειναι μερικων ωρων.

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν οι μπομπιρες Δημητρη.

*δεν κρυωνουν ετσι? ριχτους μια κουβερτουλα. ::

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη αντε γρηγορα ολοι οι μπομπιρες στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπράβο ρε Μητσαρα!|!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Άντε πάλι!!!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και αυτή τη φορά!Να σου ζήσουν! Δείξε μας και τους γονείς.  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Νεα μωρακια ...  :winky: 

Να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι ολα τους!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> να σου ζησουν οι μπομπιρες Δημητρη.
> 
> *δεν κρυωνουν ετσι? ριχτους μια κουβερτουλα.


χαχαχαχα!!!! εχει καπακι απο επανω η φωλια! τα ζεσταινει και η μανουλα τους!! ειναι καλη μανουλα αυτη.  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

να σου ζησουν τα μωρακια και με το καλο και το τεταρτο,οι γονεις ειναι τα peachface η τα fisher?

----------


## lagreco69

Τα Peach faced! ειναι Μαρια τα Fischeri εχουν και αυτα ολοκληρωμενες σχεσεις! αλλα χωρις αυγα ακομα.

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν, να ειναι παντα γερα

----------


## Assimakis

Με το καλο! 
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!
Να τα χαιρεσαι! :]

----------


## terraki2002

ειναι τελεια υπεροχα !!!!!!!για ζουλιγμα οντως χαντριτσα !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!!! Με υγεια παντα!!!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## Sandra

Να σου ζήσουν... Είναι τόσο όμορφα!!!!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis7

Να σου ζησουν μητσαρααααααααα παντα τετειαααααα.......

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα μικρο update!  :Happy: 









Και ο βενιαμιν της παρεας, 12 ημερων (6 αυγα) διαφορα απο τα αδελφακια του. 



Η βδομαδιαια αλλαγη με την μιση ποσοτητα του παλιου ακατεργαστου πριονιδιου με νεο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι κουκλια!! να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα γερα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ γλυκές φάτσες έχουν!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## BillMat

Τετοια να βλεπω, τρελαα !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Πανεμορφα ειναι, μοναδικη εμπειρια να φανταστω !! 

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τους !!

Εν το μεταξυ, ολες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τελειες !!

----------


## johnakos32

Ολα τουσ ειναι πανεμορφα , υπεροχα  να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ομορφες φατσουλες με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν!

----------


## vasilakis13

Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!σκετη γλυκα,να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_Δημήτρη!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!! 

Το τέλειο δώρο για την γιορτή σου!!!!!!!!! 

να σου ζήσουν φιλαράκι μου!!!!!_

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλακια να σου ζησουν γερα και δυνατα να ειναι!!!!!

----------


## xristina_konta

Κουκλια!!!!!Να σου ζησουν,να ειναι γερα και δυνατα!!!!!Χρονια Πολλα και για την γιορτη σου.

----------

